# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Hunların Anadolu Akını Ve Türkler Anadolya Nasıl Gelmişlerdir

## ceydaaa

adada.jpgHunların Anadolu Akını Ve Türklerin Anadolu'ya İlk Kez Gelişleri (395) Olmuştur. Hunlar Roma İmparatoru I. Theodosius'un ölüm yılı olan 395'de yeniden harekete geçtiler. Bu hareket iki cepheli idi. Hunlar'dan bir kısım Balkanlar'dan Trakya'ya doğru ilerlerken, daha büyük sayıda bir kısım Kafkaslar üzerinden Anadolu'ya yönelmişti. Hun Devleti'nin Don nehri havalisindeki "doğu kanadı" tarafından tertiplenen Anadolu akını Basık ve Kursık adlı iki başbuğun idaresinde idi. Romalıları olduğu kadar Sasanî İmparatorluğunu da telaşa düşüren bu akında Hun süvarileri Erzurum bölgesinden itibaren Karasu, Fırat vadilerini takiben Melitene (Malatya)'ya ve Kilikkia (Çukurova)'ya ilerlemişler, bölgenin en tahkimli kaleleri olan Edessa (Urfa) ve Antakya'yı bir müddet kuşattıktan sonra, Suriye'ye inerek Tyros (Sur)'u baskı altına almışlar, oradan Kudüs'e yönelmişlerdi. Çok süratli cereyan eden bu akınlardan korkuya kapıldıkları için Hunlar hakkında acayip hikayeler uyduran kilise adamlarının dehşet dolu gözleri önünde, sonbahara doğru, kuzeye çark ederek Orta Anadolu'ya, Kappadokia-Galatia (Kayseri-Ankara ve havalisi)'ya ulaştılar ve oradan Azerbaycan-Bakü yolu ile kuzeye, merkezlerine döndüler. Bu akın, Türkler'in Anadolu'da, tarihî kayıtlarda sabit ilk görünüşleridir. 398'de daha küçük çapta tekrarlanan bu akınlar karşısında Doğu Roma'nın genç imparatoru Arkadios hiçbir ciddi tedbir alamamıştır.

----------

